

Stream graph of online music listening history over the past 365 days by Artist - digitalboss
http://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/2d20q5/my_online_music_listening_history_over_the_past/

======
digitalboss
Made using Windows prog last.fm Extra Stats -
[http://www.last.fm/user/C26000/journal/2006/07/30/383m_last....](http://www.last.fm/user/C26000/journal/2006/07/30/383m_last.fm_extra_stats)

via @shaggorama - In case anyone is looking for tutorials to make this type of
graphic on their own, this style of graphic is called a stream graph . Here
are some demos: D3 -
[http://bl.ocks.org/mbostock/4060954](http://bl.ocks.org/mbostock/4060954)
Protovis -
[http://mbostock.github.io/protovis/ex/stream.html](http://mbostock.github.io/protovis/ex/stream.html)
Processing -
[https://github.com/leebyron/streamgraph_generator](https://github.com/leebyron/streamgraph_generator)
Python - [http://code.activestate.com/recipes/576633-stacked-graphs-
us...](http://code.activestate.com/recipes/576633-stacked-graphs-using-
matplotlib/)

